# A good day for Dad



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

My 11 year old bagged his swan with his 20 gauge on Fri. He said it was worth missing school for even though the weather was cold, and wet. It was great to see the look on his face as his went out to pick it up, and haul it back in.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

That's awesome!!!!! Well done.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice swan great job !!!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dang, he ripped that wing up! Nice job!


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

A good day for Dad? Looks like an even better day for Son!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow! Congratulations.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I also had a tag, but I was going to hold out for a neck collar. My boy was so excited when he shot his, and he said how cool it would be if I shot my swan on the same day. I figured the collar could wait another year. The next flock that came through really didnt come in to the deeks, but I had a shot so I took it. I dumped mine too. My son said it looked like that swan had been hit with a WRECKING BALL! It folded up like a sack of potatoes and just dropped. I guess I must have hit it with a full pattern. He told me that was one of the coolest things he has ever seen. Hearing that, and seeing the look on his face with amazement is much better than the collar. The pics we took were great, and I will send one in when my phone gets fixed.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Good for him and you


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to him and nice job dad getting him out there hunting.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally got the other pic to send. I'm glad I decided to shoot mine on the same day as my son. The collar will have to wait another time.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! The memory of both getting your swans on the same day will last a lifetime.

What load did you use in the 20 gauge?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Flipping awesome! Way to go Dad!


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

paddler213 said:


> Very nice! The memory of both getting your swans on the same day will last a lifetime.
> 
> What load did you use in the 20 gauge?


Thanks man. He used a 3 inch 2 shot 1 1/4 load. It seemed to do the job when the bird was deek'n in.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

cootsrfun2shoot said:


> Finally got the other pic to send. I'm glad I decided to shoot mine on the same day as my son. The collar will have to wait another time.


Way to do it right!! A collar is just plastic. What you have there is a memory to share for life! Far better than a collar!!!! 8)

Bands/collar = over rated!!! Hunting with your kids is priceless!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats to both of you! That is awesome for sure!


----------

